# Food Network Rant



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

so I put this on FB- and TN told me to stop 'beating around the bush and say what I mean:rotfl:

*<begin rant>I literally can NOT stand The Pioneer Woman.. her blog her food network show.. It is like every time I listen to her she is saying something so commonsense and unoriginal and I can not understand why they put her on TV... I mean come on- making green-bean casserole from scratch? Like that is sooooo innovative- not using a can of green-beans and a can of soup **GASP** aren't you amazing- NOT...geeish- she grates on my nerve and it is like a train wreck- when she is on- I watch just to think "is this what America thinks innovate or Pioneer cooking is like?" if so- no wonder we are in so much trouble<end rant>*





This idiot Pioneer woman- she was a fashion blogger now she is a 'cowboy's wife' she is a rich stay at home mom acting like she is roughing it in her gorgeous home funded by her trust fund always saying how she left the glamorous high heels and purses behind for a simple life- yea right that is why you have a whole second guest house tricked out with an industrial kitchen - I can not stand her


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

She has her audience, but a pioneer woman she is not...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Can't argue with any of that.
It grates on me because she acts like she invented food.
Heck.. I have been cooking like that forever, was raised on that and was raised by people who were raised that way.
Plus.. some of her stuff..well.. I do it better.
And you probably do too.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

chickenista said:


> Can't argue with any of that.
> It grates on me because she acts like she invented food.
> Heck.. I have been cooking like that forever, was raised on that and was raised by people who were raised that way.
> Plus.. some of her stuff..well.. I do it better.
> And you probably do too.


MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY!!! geeish- people have totally dumbed down cooking and act like it is medical breakthru if they can show you how to make a freaking Roux on Food Network- geeish- 
that and her voice sounds like she has been suckin helium all day
nothing she makes is original!


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

She lost me when she put out her first cook book, after asking readers to submit their best recipes without mentioning she was putting them into a book! 

Would it have killed her to say that the recipes came from a compilation sent in by her readers?

But every blogger has people that like what they have to say and people who don't like what they have to say. To each their own


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I don't watch her, or want to, and I doubt from the few commercials I've seen of her show that "pioneer" has anything to do with her show other than a title...

But... there's a LOT of folks who don't know how to cook things from scratch. And if a catchy title like "Pioneer Woman" gets more people to cook dishes from scratch instead of buying a frozen casserole/eating canned food, then great! Just stop watching the show if you don't need that type of instruction/dislike the host/etc.

I can't stand most of the shows about cooking. I can't stand Paula Deen and never have been able to. I liked the old Frugal Gourmet shows and other fairly simple cooking shows because frankly, those super fancy dishes using 15 ingredients from other countries and techniques taught in "culinary schools" are ridiculous to me. It's not food I want to eat, and I'm certainly not going to cook that way. So I don't watch those programs.

Except the occasional Iron Chef America... because Salmon Ice Cream is fun to think about.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I love my Less is More Cookbook and my Fannie Farmer- I learned to cook from those- and my mom Learned by watching Julia every episode- she still tells the story how she witnessed the dropping the turkey episode!
I am so annoyed with the morons who need step by step - boil water- wait turn on stove turn to high water should be bubbling ect.... cooks- grrrr- read people! read!


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

I checked out her website and she looks like a rich, bored housewife to me.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I had no idea she was on TV.
Whew.. dodged that bullet.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

I cannot wrap my mind around "Pioneer Woman" or Giada but I do like Ina Garten and Alton Brown. Usually I don't take the time to watch a full show.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

I like the Trisha Yearwood show. 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/trishas-southern-kitchen/index.html

I've watched the Pioneer Woman a few times. Didn't really seem to learn much. She has 5 kids and I thought she said they home schooled. Maybe I'm cynical, but I would not be surprised if she hires a teacher.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

anniew said:


> deleted post was quoted here.


To each his own, but I find cooking shows to be relaxing and non-violent. Something I don't mind the kids watching. I usually turn them on while I'm cleaning or folding laundry.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

She is an attention (can't use the word here) who needs to be surrounded by people telling her how wonderful she is at all times, backed by her very very VERY wealthy husband's money! There is NO WAY she home schooled or home schools her children without full-time help, she is a pox on women who really live this type of life day in and day out!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll admit I liked her...very briefly...when she first started her blog. But it didn't take long for that to wear off, lol! Then when she started posting recipes that I know for a fact have been around since at least the 40s and 50s and claiming them as her "originals" that was totally it for me. 

I've never watched her show, but heard about 30 seconds of her on a talk show once, and that was enough. I call those those kinds of women Minnie Mouse airheads, lol. She lives here in Oklahoma, and they have a huge ranch and tons of money. I seriously doubt she does much of anything herself except talk, and she really should do as little of that as possible!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I thought all this time I was odd because I just didnt like her. I didnt know about her past. I stopped watching FN as a protest over the way they treated Paula Dean. I dont particularly like, nor watched PD's cooking shows either.
I do like Alton Brown & Robert Irvine though. I like the Mystery Diner shows too. Thats about it anymore, the few times I watch FN anymore.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Alton is fun to watch because he understands that it is entertainment with a little dose of education mixed in and is willing to get silly. However, these shows tend more and more towards expensive components to dishes and time consuming constructions. "This Old House" for food yuppies.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I've never seen her and have only been to her blog one time when someone here posted a link to her mac and cheese recipe. I don't know if that is her's or not, but darn if it isn't good(and no, it's not the same as the pres's recipe).

I got rid of dish a while ago and even when I did have it, didn't tune into watch for the reasons others have listed. That, and it seemed like every time I flipped to it, Rachael Ray was on and she's the one that grates on my nerves. Alton has some decent recipes(fish and chips), but man, I have a hard time watching him. I just can't help but liken him to Lon Chaney in the old Phantom movie.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I saw the show one time, and had trouble believing that anyone who lived the kind of life she was supposedly living would be dressed the way she was. Plus, I didn't see anything in her meals that really attracted my attention. 

Hubby likes FN, so it's on quite a bit. I don't pay that much attention to it. But I'll admit to liking Mystery Diners and the other similar show that I can never remember the name of.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Never seen the show but just wondering why you watch it if you don't like the show?
Nancy


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I used to read her blog, when she was doing the house. I liked Jamie Oliver cooking on TV,more my style. He's gone ,now I don't watch any,but ocasionaly watch some kind of BBQ showdown, but the one Judge, gets on my nerves. I'm what I call a "dump cook" never measure and cook from scratch always, so the cooking snobs are amusing in a sick way to me-too boring to watch.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I have never heard of her.
I hope I'm not out of line by saying this, but if watching her show bugs you that much, change the channel or shut off the tv. Seems like common sense to me.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I like to sit and yell at the tv... lets out aggression after a especially crappy day at work LOL- better than stewing- 15 to 20 minutes of me talking trash to the moron on tv and boom- I am much more relaxed- LOL it is like therapy hahahahaha... so there is a method to my madness- and no you are not out of line by asking it lowers my BP to be able to say "C'mon you idiot.. it is cinnamon rolls- you didn't invent them" 
"Ohhh look at my cast iron, cause you know- noone else in the freeworld has ever thought to make sausage gravy in the pan before"


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Easy solution, when her show comes on change the channel or turn the TV off -- Problem solved.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have used several of her recipes and have one of her cookbooks....I was really disappointed in her show though, only watched it a couple of times. 

I have to agree with another poster, if it can teach another person how to cook from scratch I'm all for it. You would be surprised at the number of young people who don't know how to boil water. 

I watch the FN all the time, mostly on Sunday when DH is watching the games....I have been cooking since I was a youngster(57 now) but I still enjoy watching the channel because I like to learn new things and it is relaxing to watch. I might not care for the cook/cooks, but I can normally walk away with a new idea or a new tip from at least one of the shows on the network.

I am just curious as to how this relates to S&EP?


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Melissa said:


> She has her audience, but a pioneer woman she is not...


When I first heard about this show (I never heard of Ree Drummond) I was excited to watch the show...I thought it was going to be about "REAL" Pioneer women...cooking, gardening, etc a back in the day show...yea, I was disappointed too...


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lets face it....if any of us lived like the pioneers......we wouldn't be on the internet now or using modern conveniences..


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I tried watching her show cuz so many folks I know love her blog. It bored me. i tried one of her recipes once can't remember what but too much salt so i never went back. 

I remember though my guardian telling me she always thought veggies came in a can until she was a teenager. I guess her show may appeal to those who have been raised on canned soups and such as staples. (Staples to me mean flour, sugar and so on not cream of soup)


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

countryfied2011 said:


> I have used several of her recipes and have one of her cookbooks....I was really disappointed in her show though, only watched it a couple of times.
> 
> I have to agree with another poster, if it can teach another person how to cook from scratch I'm all for it. You would be surprised at the number of young people who don't know how to boil water.
> 
> ...


I figure it shows that the sad state of affairs our youth are in- not to mention- alot of people in their 30's and 40's who have no idea how to cook- 
Plus- you all in my SEP - are my friends and I like your responses better than anyone elses on HT

I suppose that is a point- if she teaches someone to cook- great- 
I have often volunteered to go to the foodbank to teach a class on how to cook from scratch with basic ingredients- and I get told- they do not want to learn- that- scares me!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Although, its not one of my favorites, I think it represents a lot of things---family time, meal times together,letting the kids help cook... working hard on the ranch which includes the kids working etc etc. Most shows lack these things....a whole lot healthier than some of these reality tv show that are currently aired. 

My daughter knows how to cook(she is 35)....but does she know how to cook the things that I cook...nope, she is learning and now that she is engaged to a country boy, she is learning to use an iron skillet, make gravy, cornbread etc. Although she doesn't watch this show, I am sure it could benefit her. Just the other day she put some white beans in a crock pot(which I hate white beans in CP) she didn't know when to put in the meat so she called mom....lol Last year I taught her how to make and can strawberry jam.

Becka03, I can see why the show could irritate you...because you already know how to do what she is doing....but just like my daughter not everyone knows how too. My daughter loves the Food Network and she has learned a lot from watching. She never cared about learning to cook when she was growing up...lol So it does work for a lot of people..


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Becka03 said:


> I have often volunteered to go to the foodbank to teach a class on how to cook from scratch with basic ingredients- and I get told- they do not want to learn- that- scares me!


You know, earlier in the spring I called the local food bank and spoke to the director about helping out. She was thrilled! I didn't want to teach or cook or do anything like that (she didn't ask me to) but I said I could sweep, stack, carry, or clean. Whatever they needed. She was pleased and went on and on about how they never got enough volunteers.

But when I went down there to meet her, she looked me up and down and said they didn't need me after all. I apparently didn't look like her type of people.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Becka03 said:


> I figure it shows that the sad state of affairs our youth are in- not to mention- alot of people in their 30's and 40's who have no idea how to cook-
> Plus- you all in my SEP - are my friends and I like your responses better than anyone elses on HT
> 
> I suppose that is a point- if she teaches someone to cook- great-
> I have often volunteered to go to the foodbank to teach a class on how to cook from scratch with basic ingredients- and I get told- they do not want to learn- that- scares me!


The schools should bring back as a requirement Home economics & I think they should also have as a requirement auto shop..the basics of taking care of your vehicle...I remember having home ec in school..sewing and cooking..


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Food Network is so out of touch with what people who actually cook want to watch. I watch The Next Food Network Star, and they're constantly telling the people to have high energy, and tell stories about the food. I'm sorry, but I don't want to see some hyper cook up there telling me about the time she went on a picnic with her family. Not to be rude, but who cares?!

I just want to see people cook, and explain what they're doing. I don't care to hear stories. I miss Julia Child. I think the only show I actually care to watch on Food Network is Alton Brown's show (or his old one), and Ina Garten. Diners, Drive-Ins, and Dives is ok too, now that I'm more used to Guy Fieri. It helps that he's interviewing other people, and not all by himself. He's way too hyper to watch by himself. 

I used to read the Pioneer Woman blog, before she got so famous, but now it's pretty redundant. And I think she's much funnier online and not so much on tv. There are only so many pictures and stories you can read about her ranch and family before you've heard/seen it all.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

The show isn't aimed at people like us, it's for people like my foster brother and his family. They eat out 3 meals a day (usually fast food).....and have NO interest in learning to cook. If a catchy title and some "basic/easy" scratch recipes even gets one person out of the fast food lane for one meal a week....then I think it's was worth the air time. My mom is always telling me how many people of my generation (I'm in my 40's) and younger don't cook and don't know how to cook. She's even further blown away by how many she has offered to teach (for free with her food) and the turn up their noses at her. But they call her and ask to come to dinner....at her house!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

whatever

I don't watch TV and we don't have cable.

Maybe if you DO that means YOU are not a "Homesteader" anymore than Ree Drummond is a "Pioneer". :hrm: 

Again, I say "Whatever".

I used to occasionally read her blog - which cracked me up. I never read anything that promoted her as a "pioneer". I have used several of her recipes - all new to me - and have been delighted with the results. YMMV


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> MdKatie Quoted...Food Network is so out of touch with what people who actually cook want to watch


I actually cook(most of it from scratch) and do a pretty good job of it....not trying to be rude...but how do you know what I like to watch? Very generalize statement. I find several shows on the FN a teaching and learning experience. Like I said in a previous post...I usually walk away with a new idea/recipe or a tip. 

I was pretty much raised up on "Good Ole Southern Cooking" fried everything and that is what I learned to cook...fried chicken or homemade sausage for breakfast, fried corn, gravy and homemade biscuits, fried potatoes, red eye gravy, homemade strawberry jam, slice tomatoes. There is more to cooking than that. 

I am still trying to learn how to make a good pizza crust, and have never made homemade pie crust...although my mother is a wonderful baker and my dad puts out a mean southern dinner. But yet I can make gravy that will melt in your mouth. A person is never too old or to smart to learn something new...



> WIH quoted I used to occasionally read her blog - which cracked me up. I never read anything that promoted her as a "pioneer". I have used several of her recipes - all new to me - and have been delighted with the results. YMMV


Totally agree....one year I used a lot of her recipes for Thanksgiving and it was a total hit with my family....I had never brined a turkey before because that was something my dad never did....She suggested a brine from Sonoma Williams(unfortunately they dont carry anymore) and it was so good.

And as far as using canned veggies and cream of something soup....I am glad they are around because they help in a pinch when I don't have time to cook from scratch.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone who has read her blog knows she uses the term "Pioneer Woman" jokingly. She constantly talks about how she's a misplaced city girl.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Someone help me out. I am trying to understand what the connection is between a cable TV cooking show and survival & emergency preparedness. :shrug:


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> whatever
> 
> I don't watch TV and we don't have cable.
> 
> ...


ouch WIHH  wow- I love your posts normally and have tremendous respect for you BTW)
I have a fulltime desk job- preserve my own food grow my own food and choose to make sure we have the knowledge and skills to keep us alive in the event of a SHTF scenario- I had no idea that my little kinda off topic all in fun post would get me accused of not being a homesteader cause I own a T.V?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> Someone help me out. I am trying to understand what the connection is between a cable TV cooking show and survival & emergency preparedness. :shrug:


I was making a point and a light one at that- 
the state of our young people that don't know how to cook - I can see that this is now a huge problem that I can not assume that since I normally post in SEP- and know you all best- that me posting this here -was a bad idea since it isn't about creating solar panels and stocking - 
I will be sure to stay on strict topic from now on.....


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Angie feel free to close the thread since I am irritating people more that Ree Drummond on a tv show does- that is if anyone who is a homesteader even has a TV...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Becka - you are fine
There area couple that are not, and are being insulting and should watch that.
At this time I'm not deleting the insulting ones as Becka handled them well, and people should see and know the others.

I understood, it was a two or three fold post.

1. Just letting off some steam which is good, even if we are or are not in a disaster scene.
2. Comparing her title of "Pioneer" with very modern kitchen and second modern kitchen. (Wow, I love the extra cabin.) 
3. That in a Survival situation, it would be highly unlikely that what she is teaching now, would be of benefit to others.

But, I do watch her,
I have a TV and therefore probably am not a scantified purist homesteader and survival person. I just know that I survive. 

And if you don't think something belongs here, feel free to report the post.
I will look at it then and decide whether it needs deleted, moved or left alone.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh I am not reporting anyone- 
and I appreciate your understanding of the thread-


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Becka03 I get where you are coming from. Someone needs to know how to cook from scratch just like the pioneers if we need to for survival. The point CF is that the show titled "pioneer woman" is really not about a pioneer woman. Just trying to help out but I do think Becka makes a good point. I know a lot of women friends from where I came from that are ranchers wives that love the show, however they are all "misplaced" city women. They watch the show as their housekeeper cleans and their cook cooks and right before their nail appts. I just chuckly and go okie dokie.  They know no better. Reminds me of something someone posted some time ago in a video clip of how normal people thought of "homesteader types."


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Hey, here's an idea for those looking for real - well, almost real - pioneer cooking. Check out the West Ladies here ==> http://www.homestead-blessings.com/










These gals know something about down home cooking. Not only cooking, but gardening, canning, quilting, sewing, and other homesteady topics. I believe these ladies may relate better than Pioneer Woman to many of us.

The youtube below is a segment from their cooking show....
[YOUTUBE]wnNArsJhL2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

She's sort of an Oklahoma gal.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

And, while you're at it check out the music by the West Ladies. I really like it..... (see even I post not SE&P comments once in a while )

[YOUTUBE]WQ3CPlD9YD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Becka, please don't be offended - I am sorry if I offended you. But let's look at this for what it is. 

I was answering the topic of the thread - nothing was INTENDED to be directed at YOU personally. 

When I say "you" I mean "you" collectively - including me. No one was accusing YOU(Becka) of anything. YOU choose to "own" whatever you choose to own - if the shoe fits, etc. :shrug:


I drive a car, I use electricity, I own a computer, I have a TV, I have a hand mixer, I have a microwave, I pay a mortgage - and...


as much as I dream of being one - I am NOT a "homesteader". 

Big deal. Who here is?

In fact, "Homesteaders*" do not exist (except maybe in Alaska?) and, as our late friend Windy in Kansas was wont to remind us and he was oftentimes more than a little defensive about all of us Homesteader "wannabes" using that term* since he had family that actually WERE Homesteaders in the official, traditional, legal sense on the frontier. :shrug:

Becka, I was not belittling you or your opinion. You are entitled to your own personal opinion - as are we. We can agree to disagree, can't we? I think the world is big enough for all of us AND our opinions AND whatever we choose to call ourselves - even Pioneer Woman.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you Cabin fever for the links- those look good-
and WIHH - thank you for that post.... I appreciate it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Never heard of the West Ladies - 
Thanks for that. Seems this thread has brought out some good information after all! :rock:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Never heard of the West Ladies -
> Thanks for that. Seems this thread has brought out some good information after all! :rock:


 If you want more from the West Ladies, here is the link to their youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/HomesteadBlessings


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Those West Ladies are some cuties.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

That lady would crap a brick if she hung with me for a weekend of cooking for the folks that come out to visit me. Not only from the kind of animals i cook, dress, but also how i cook em, and what i cook em on /in/over/ under/ hello some i eat raw!!! You have to remember these shows are on TV when means "Troubled Viewers". I don't think tv is good for your brain, this show sounds like a prime one.

And if its deer season you never know who will be stoppin by to get some help to dress out a huge Buck. Ever had "backstraps" off the grill while your processing the rest of the carcuss? No, then my friend it only gets better with a MGD, or Bud. How about a lunch box of iced down dove breastsesess!! Oh lord have mercy on my soul i love eating those tender little bacon wrapped morsels of goodness. 

Of course if you stop by to eat on the weekends, be prepared you aint sitting your butt watching. Its called interactive eating. In other words if you aint shucking corn, stirring sauce, digging taters, picking tomatoes, or doing dishes you sir or mam ain't eating here!!! And another thing you ain't eating up all my food either, i will help you prepare anything you bring. If i have to do the cooking that's OK but your doing something to help somewhere. Thats reality interactive cooking and eating home style!! LOL :drum:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Well these days I don't think the meaning of homesteading/homesteader has to mean that the government gave me a piece of land... The meaning of words change and evolve over time. I like this article:

http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...t-is-the-happy-homesteader.aspx#axzz2dx0JG5YN

_"Today the word homesteading is more apt to refer to a lifestyle that promotes greater self sufficiency."_



Just like the title of this website says, we are Homesteading* Today*- and that is a lot different than homesteading a 100 years ago.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I read her blog back when it first started. I haven't read it in years and have never watched her show. 
I do have her "liked" on Facebook so I can review the recipes she puts up. 
I was raised on processed foods and "fake" cooking so I'm always looking to improve my skills. 
However I am a visual cook and rarely try recipes that don't have plenty of pictures attached. That's one thing I love about her recipes she features online, lots and lots of pictures for me to follow along with and compare to what my dish looks like.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Does anyone have The West Ladies dvd's? I'm just curious if they are closed captioned or not?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Playing "devils advocate" here: 

I do think the title Pioneer Woman does fit her to some degree when you look at the media market she is aiming for. She is not making Gourmet meals....but rather basic ones. She is doing a form of scratch cooking, often not seen on other shows. I can't remember a show showing how to make biscuits the didn't' start with "open a box of your favorite biscuit mix..." For a large percent of our population, she is a "pioneer" in the kitchen. No, she didn't butcher the hog that bacon came from like our grandparents did, not she didn't likely grind her own wheat to make that flour....but her beef came from her property, not a plastic tray in from the store - that is mind blowing enough for some people. Can you imagine the "freaking out" some people would do it they made a cooking show called "Homesteading Today's Kitchen". We would all be investigated by CPS for letting our minor children see a deer hanging, and if we allowed them to assist in the butchering and skinning they'd want us arrested for child endangering. Yes, many people are THAT removed from where their food comes from.

I think this does fit the S&E section, if nothing else it gives us a "pulse of the people" out there. To us this is basic knowledge (although I admit I have made more then one of her recipes, and liked it) but for some it's "new". The fact that this show is still on speaks volumes about the people NOT visiting this forum or others like it. What we see as basic knowledge is not "common knowledge" anymore. Rea is filling a nitch - people out there have not grown up with grandma or mom teaching them how to cut a biscuit from a simple mixture of flour, fat, salt, baking powder and liquid.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I watch her program and read her blog. I have watched several You Tube videos of her on promotion trips for her books. 

I enjoy the family atmosphere of her program. I like her blog and get a kick out of her pictures. I enjoy the scenes of the beautiful countryside they live in. 


Being rich does not make you a good or an evil person. Neither does being poor mean you are a person of nobility. The inner character of the person makes them what they are. And our words frequently reveal what we really are down in our hearts. 


I have *never once* heard her say (neither has anyone ever gossiped about her that she has) an unkind, critical, cruel or mean thing about anyone. 

I appreciate the love she has for her husband, her children, her Mom and Dad, her in-laws and her neighbors. 


It would be a pleasure to have her and her family as neighbors.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

She is in the same class as Mary Jane Farms, both of which I can not stand. Ree's blog in the beginning was so so, but I then got turned off to just how phoney she can be. Mary Jane on the other hand, is the biggest phoney out there. I live close to her and you wouldn't believe the amount of airs she puts on. Right now, she has some many monetary problems because she has lied once to often. I wouldn't idolize any of these women.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Ohio dreamer, Ree has actually said on her blog that they generally do purchase their meat in the grocery store. They do not finish the beef themselves.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Melissa said:


> Ohio dreamer, Ree has actually said on her blog that they generally do purchase their meat in the grocery store. They do not finish the beef themselves.


WOW..what a wasted opportunity. Oh well, I waste a bunch of opportunities at my house, too.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

I watched her show once. Never watched it again. I, too, took her title "pioneer" to mean she'd be demonstrating how women cooked, butchered, grew their own food, etc like they did way back when, like making sausage from scratch or making cheese from scratch. I was sorely disappointed. Never knew she had a blog or cookbook. Won't waste my time with either.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Ernie said:


> You know, earlier in the spring I called the local food bank and spoke to the director about helping out. She was thrilled! I didn't want to teach or cook or do anything like that (she didn't ask me to) but I said I could sweep, stack, carry, or clean. Whatever they needed. She was pleased and went on and on about how they never got enough volunteers.
> 
> But when I went down there to meet her, she looked me up and down and said they didn't need me after all. I apparently didn't look like her type of people.


Wow, what ingrates! It's amazing how those who claim to need something are awfully darned picky when people volunteer to give it to them for free.
Your heart was in the right place, and that's all that counts!!

You're wanted around here, Ernie -- don't ever forget that! :goodjob:


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

What I have always liked about her is that she lets her kids be kids and do things that in the big city she would lose them over. Her kids are dirty, rough and tumbled kiddos that work with their dad. But then, she's an Oklahoma girl and that's OK with me!


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

farmerpat said:


> I watched her show once. Never watched it again. I, too, took her title "pioneer" to mean she'd be demonstrating how women cooked, butchered, grew their own food, etc like they did way back when, like making sausage from scratch or making cheese from scratch. I was sorely disappointed. Never knew she had a blog or cookbook. Won't waste my time with either.


No offense meant, but why would you expect that on a cooking channel? A history channel, maybe, but a channel geared toward people that have minimal cooking skills? I'm sure a lot of us here would find such a show interesting, but there's no way there would be a market for a show that so far out of the mainstream. 

It's clear from her other works that "pioneer" is very tongue-in-cheek. Catchy names are a part of the package. The Galloping Gourmet didn't ride a horse and the Frugal Gourmet's recipes were extremely expensive to make.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Ernie said:


> You know, earlier in the spring I called the local food bank and spoke to the director about helping out. She was thrilled! I didn't want to teach or cook or do anything like that (she didn't ask me to) but I said I could sweep, stack, carry, or clean. Whatever they needed. She was pleased and went on and on about how they never got enough volunteers.
> 
> But when I went down there to meet her, she looked me up and down and said they didn't need me after all. I apparently didn't look like her type of people.


From your pic you look like the guy that runs ours.... I volunteer and very much enjoy doing it!
Pioneer Woman my butt....never saw her milk a cow.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

farmerpat said:


> Wow, what ingrates! It's amazing how those who claim to need something are awfully darned picky when people volunteer to give it to them for free.
> Your heart was in the right place, and that's all that counts!!
> 
> You're wanted around here, Ernie -- don't ever forget that! :goodjob:


Thanks. 

The small towns around here are just like that. They're financially busted and as broke as they can get, but they'll look down on anyone they perceive as less than them. And somehow, in my ragged clothes, I always seem to give them the impression that I'm someone to look down on.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Limon said:


> No offense meant, but why would you expect that on a cooking channel? A history channel, maybe, but a channel geared toward people that have minimal cooking skills? I'm sure a lot of us here would find such a show interesting, but there's no way there would be a market for a show that so far out of the mainstream.
> 
> It's clear from her other works that "pioneer" is very tongue-in-cheek. Catchy names are a part of the package. The Galloping Gourmet didn't ride a horse and the Frugal Gourmet's recipes were extremely expensive to make.


The Food Network is not geared towards minimal skills, not with all the culinary arts pros showing off technique and going on about exotic ingredients. Some of the programs are geared towards newbies, some towards home chefs. Some are geared towards those that eat out.

I would like to see shows about how they made cheese and how to butcher meat... but those things are covered in other programs, just not ONLY that. It's scattered in shows like Alton Brown's show, or the shows about eating in other countries(I saw them make motz cheese in one, was crazy interesting). A show that specialized in things that are basics from the "homestead" might go over quite well right now with the fad of "back to the farm" and grow your own veggies, etc that's popular right now.

I mean, they have a entire show about sandwiches.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The small towns around here are just like that. They're financially busted and as broke as they can get, but they'll look down on anyone they perceive as less than them. And somehow, in my ragged clothes, I always seem to give them the impression that I'm someone to look down on.


I figured you were probably wearing that hat you wore to the royal wedding.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Wolfy-hound said:


> I would like to see shows about how they made cheese and how to butcher meat...


You might enjoy some of the stuff Ruth Goodman and her team have done. She recreates life in times of past and lives it for many months.

Here is a series of episodes (12) about an Edwardian Farm.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c_QgLCJlyc&list=PLFnr4t5RkJy-RyZurRvKOeKJd39yBrAiV[/ame]


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

beaglebiz said:


> I figured you were probably wearing that hat you wore to the royal wedding.


I think the queen nicked it while we were out for drinks.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I really liked Ernie's leopard skin pillbox hat. Too bad the queen nixed it.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

MDKatie said:


> Anyone who has read her blog knows she uses the term "Pioneer Woman" jokingly. She constantly talks about how she's a misplaced city girl.


 
Yes, she's being humorous. So many people don't 'get' that though... 

I watch her show occasionally, and have cooked a few of her recipes just for something different. They were all good.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Food Network, is for entertainment. 

Some folks watch to 'see' new food.
Some folks watch to "recreate" new food.
Some folks watch to "check out the host/hostess of the show".

I checked out her cookbook LONG before she was on food network. 
I didn't like the layout of the book, it was more like a 'craft book' or 'scrap book' than it was cook book, and there was nothing new or special about her recipes. 
I was not interested in her show because of her cook book.

I can't watch "Twitchin' Kitchen" because the host is 'raunchy' to me.
I do not like BareFoot Contessa or Everyday Italian because the hostesses of the show grind my nerves and I find their recipes uninteresting.

Different strokes for different folks I suppose!!


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Now I feel like I live under a rock, I don't think I have ever watched the Food Network.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! This sounds like the gaggle of old ladies at church.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Lazy J said:


> Wow! This sounds like the gaggle of old ladies at church.


oh you mean people giving opinions? noone seems to be arguing - and I find this offensive that you would post this.....
read thru the entire thread before criticizing...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Your eyes did not deceive you. Some comment went and came back.
Thought it was rather insulting, but then considering some of the other comments on the thread, it's no worse and I left it.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL
what is the trendy new saying? Haters gonna hate

I love comments to a thread that add no real meat to the thread itself- 
shows how I know in real life I wouldn't be friends with those people


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a different take on her. She is helping to teach people how to cook. We have a serious lack of cooking skills in our country. I could care less if she is a "Real" pioneer woman in the eyes of some. Heck, she lives on a ranch, her husband raises cattle with the help of their children, and she gives a somewhat real life picture of how beef is raised for food.

Rant away, I think she is a positive picture for cooking and agriculture.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Lazy J said:


> I have a different take on her. She is helping to teach people how to cook. We have a serious lack of cooking skills in our country. I could care less if she is a "Real" pioneer woman in the eyes of some. Heck, she lives on a ranch, her husband raises cattle with the help of their children, and she gives a somewhat real life picture of how beef is raised for food.
> 
> Rant away, I think she is a positive picture for cooking and agriculture.


thank you- see- I like that response- it adds to the thread- whether I agree with it or not-


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Lazy J said:


> I have a different take on her. She is helping to teach people how to cook. We have a serious lack of cooking skills in our country. I could care less if she is a "Real" pioneer woman in the eyes of some. Heck, she lives on a ranch, her husband raises cattle with the help of their children, and she gives a somewhat real life picture of how beef is raised for food.
> 
> Rant away, I think she is a positive picture for cooking and agriculture.


In the same way that Duck Dynasty perhaps portrays the struggles, hardships, and lifestyles of rural Christians.


----------

